# Tomorrow I enter the Bionic Generation



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Tomorrow 5-27-2009 I enter the bionic, electric generation.

I'm going in for a pacemaker implant. My heart rate fluctiates between 40 and 150 and in order to bring the upper range down through medication they need to put a floor on the lower rate. I also have had the heart pause for 2.4 sec between beats. That's passout time and I would hate to be leaning over a table saw and that were to happen.

So the pacemaker will be set for 60 beats per minute as the minimum and then they will try to bring the upper range down.

I'm not suppose to drive for 3 weeks and to lift anything heavy for 4 weeks, and the left arm over my head for about the same time.

The Dr said it's not the driving that causes problems, it's the idiots that drive and pull out in front of you and you swerve to miss them.

The pacemaker is attached to a wire and the wire to a screw that is screwed into the mussle wall of the heart. The screw will have tissue grow over it and thats the 3-4 weeks time. hey don't want the screw to come out.

We all know what happens when screws get loose.

I don't want anyone telling me that I've got a loose screw.

So I'll see you on the other side.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Good Luck, Buddy!

Mimi and I will be praying for your complete and successful transition!

Lew


----------



## mtnwild (Sep 28, 2008)

Best wishes and prayers for you. Hope you get a master craftsman to work on you. Jack…................


----------



## PurpLev (May 30, 2008)

oh wow…

Good luck, and have a quick and easy recovery. let us know if theres anything we can help with aside from the usual free entertainment here 

any plans on still keeping busy with WW while recovering? or got other activities on your mind?


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

Everything is going to go perfectly !


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

So now you'll have a new battery charger in the shop! Hope the whole thing is easy for you. They've been doing these things so long they kinda know how to do it right now. Glad you have that option.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

Good luck on your new venture into the bionic age.

I once new a 90 year old man who had a pacemaker installed.

He felt pretty good about it, because the doctor said it was guaranteed to last ten years.

We'll be praying for you.

*Maybe you'll have some time to take up woodcarving now.*


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

God bless brother ,
your in good hands !
.
are you going to be a boss now ?
or are you coming back to the mines ?
.
pretty soon we'll all be hooked up to the computer and can talk while we work ,
lets hope its martin as big brother !

speedy recovery and best to family .


----------



## LeeJ (Jul 4, 2007)

My friend, maybe they can tighten all your other loose screws while your there.

I'll say my best prayers for you.

Lee


----------



## sharad (Dec 26, 2007)

My best wishes for successful operation and good recovery in due course. We want you back but take your own time.
Sharad


----------



## tenontim (Feb 24, 2008)

*The Dr said it's not the driving that causes problems, it's the idiots that drive and pull out in front of you and you swerve to miss them.*
Uh huh. It's not the fall out of the tree that hurts you, it's that sudden stop at the bottom of the fall.

You concentrate on getting back in shape. NO DRIVING, and like Dick said, maybe take up carving; or draw up sketches for all the stuff you'll be building later. 
Take care, Karson, and I'll keep the prayers going up for your speedy recovery.


----------



## bamasawduster (Jul 23, 2008)

Good luck, guy, Hope your pacemaker goes as well as mine did. We were in Venezuela when I had to have one put in. It's been there almost four years and I hardly ever think about it. Have to go every 6 months for a check up. Only hitch is when my wife cuddles up to me on the couch, the tv starts changing channels and the garage door starts opening and shutting. God be with you in the days ahead and may you be granted a quick recovery.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Best wishes!

I have a mechanical heart valve so I know some of what you will be going through.


----------



## earle5 (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Buddy ,
Best wishes and all our prayers are with you. Hope for a speddy recovery, come back soon with all you beautiful work.


----------



## DaleM (Feb 18, 2009)

Best wishes Karson.


----------



## Thomas1970 (Dec 1, 2008)

Karson;

Good luck, relax, let the professionals do their job and you'll feel like a new man in about a month. Do as the doc's say and you'll be fine. Sit back and draw your upcoming projects to your heart's (no pun intended, honestly!) content.

Anyway, you'll be in our thoughts and prayers today ….

Thomas


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

I plan on continuing with the woodworking.

The Mason Dixon Woodworkers make toys on every Wed of the year. I'll miss this one but plan on being back for the rest. (Have to get someone to drive me there).

My wife's kitchen still is under construction. I just finished up 19 drawer fronts this morning. They all need to be sprayed with conversion varnish (It's raining today) and get them installed. Do some planning on the rest of the lower cabinets (3 drawers, 1 drawer front and two doors for under the sink) The two doors and new drawer fronts will need to have veneer applied to the panels. Those items will all be worked on during the recoup time. I can't work on the uppers because of the weight and height.

I just finished putting a roof on a section of my house Friday (14' X 34') My 18 year old and my 12 year old sons helped. They both were getting proficient with the air nailers. Not so great on the allignment of shingles (we had to take a couple off, and redo them). Was going to work on another section today but the rain killed those plans.

The previous owner replaced some of the shingles when he had some home improvements done on the house a few years ago. The two sections I'm working on are the original shingles put on 21 years ago. They seemed to be the traffic area that the previous roofers used to get to the area that they worked on. The shingles had actually worn through to the tar paper in some areas. Lots of broken shingles.

The Dr stated that I cannot do any more electric welding. (There goes my wife's first Christmas Present to me, an Electric stick welder.) The wire welder also goes. The acetylene welder can stay. I use it in welding up my Bandsaw blades.

Woodworking tools are all still a go. It's just the high magnetic tools that cause pacemaker problems.


----------



## MsDebbieP (Jan 4, 2007)

my best thoughts are with you, my friend!!! 
I liked the statement by Jack: Hope you get a master craftsman to work on you 

Although the topic is quite serious I did have to chuckle at the "I would hate to be leaning over a table saw and that were to happen." The first thing that comes to mind is woodworking?! 

Do what the Doc tells ya and we'll be waiting to hear how things go. (Hugs to you AND to each of your family!)


----------



## CharlieM1958 (Nov 7, 2006)

Good luck, Karson, and I'll say a prayer for you. Just think how much more woodworking you'll be able to get done once your ticker is beating more regularly!

P.S. Once you get healed up, I'm sure some of us jocks can help you figure out how to rewire that pacemaker for 220V so it will run more efficiently.


----------



## BigTim (Jan 17, 2008)

Good luck, Karson. 
As others have said, you'll feel like a new man in no time. 
We'll all be pulling for ya!


----------



## Max (Sep 13, 2006)

Best of luck to you Karson. We will be thinking of you and you will be in our prayers.


----------



## CorporalWilly (Jan 7, 2008)

Hello Karson,
Oh wow, bionic parts huh? Well I'm certainly glad that you are doing something about it buddy. Many people today just won't have many things done. You are doing the right thing of course and with today's science you will do well. You are in my prayers my friend. Get back to healthy right away with a strong beat at the right rythm. Bye and God Bless you and yours.


----------



## saddlesore (Oct 17, 2007)

My prayers are with you, Karson!


----------



## Woodwrecker (Aug 11, 2008)

Hang in there pal.
You are a tough cookie and it'll all work out just fine!


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

My thoughts and prayers go out to you and your family, Karson! I have been layed up for 10 weeks now but am getting better every day. Just be glad that they know what the problem is and they can fix it. Have a speedy recovery!

God Bless
tom


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Good luck woodworker!


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Hey Karson
My best wishes for a successful procedure and fast recovery. All the LJ group are rooting for you.


----------



## David (Jan 26, 2007)

Karson -

You will be in my thoughts and prayers. Looking forward to you getting back in the saddle as quickly as possible!

David


----------



## blackcherry (Dec 7, 2007)

Bionic Karson sound superhero kinda of …I know you'll come though with flying colors and be posting new comments at bionic speeds…take care my friend…Blackcherry


----------



## boboswin (May 23, 2007)

Good luck Karson.
My mother is on her second one in 30 years.
The new one went in in under 10 minutes.

Bob


----------



## grizzman (May 10, 2009)

WE WILL ALL BE THINKING OF YOU AND HOPE FOR A SPEEDY RECOVERY…MANY PRAYERS WILL BE SAID, AND YOU WILL BE MAKEING SAW DUST BEFORE YA KNOW IT…..GET SOME OF YOUR FAVORITE BOOKS OUT AND OF COARSE YOU CAN STILL POST ON HERE…I LOOK FORWARD TO HEARING FROM YOU ON HOW YOUR DOING…GRIZZMAN


----------



## cajunpen (Apr 9, 2007)

Good luck my friend. I will put you in my prayers.

Watch out for the microwaves ). I suspect that they have corrected that issue by now - used to see "Microwave in Use" signs everywhere, don't see them anymore.


----------



## bamasawduster (Jul 23, 2008)

Micowaves are not a problem or mine would have been fried long ago. Do have to watch out for garage door openers though. They make your shirt roll up and down.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I heard tv remotes have an effect though anyway keep cool I am on meds constantly for my heart rythm also. Sometimes it goes haywire but ok since I have had the meds full time keep well.Alistair


----------



## Allison (Dec 31, 2007)

I am not just saying this Karson, A friend of mine just went through something real similar to your whole story. When he recovered he said he had never felt better. The recovery was quite swift (although the restrictions like you said) but his heart was doing the same thing it sounds like yours and he did not realize just how good he could feel until after the surgery. You will be in my prayers, and you will be just fine!!!
I hope you have a speedy recovery, Peace!!!


----------



## bamasawduster (Jul 23, 2008)

Tv remotes are no problem either. Trust me, Karson, you will forget you have the pacemaker. I live a completely normal life…...well, people will always question my normalcy. You will have to watch out for magnets, but that's a minor thing. Main thing is just to trust your doctors and the Great Physician.


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

*I read somewhere that you should avoid rare earth magnets. *


----------



## bhack (Mar 19, 2008)

My Brother had the same procedure for the same problem and he says he feels so much better now.

The bhack family has you on our prayer list. Best of Luck My Friend.


----------



## mmh (Mar 17, 2008)

My best wishes for a successful procedure and speedy recovery. We'll be waiting to hear from you after your ordeal. Can they give you a bionic arm while you're on the table?


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

Oh Man. No super magnets I've been wearing a super-magnet vest to get rid of all of the Arthritis. Or was that a copper vest. LOL.

I wonder what they do with mri's I took one just a week ago in preparation for the pacemaker. Maybe they will have to use superglue to hold you down to the table.

I appreciate all of your statements and prayers. I've put my hand and concerns in care of the Master Craftsman.

I'll be posting once I get back on-line. Suppose to stay in the hospital for 24 hrs. So should be home sometime Thursday.

I did get back up on the roof today, and replaced 4 rows of shingles but I ran out before I got the ridgeline completed. 1 more bundle to complete it.


----------



## GuyK (Mar 26, 2007)

Good Luck my friend. I wish you well and speedy recovery.


----------



## ChesapeakeBob (Nov 11, 2008)

Karson, you will be in my prayers! I'll be watching for an update from you concerning your recovery!

CB


----------



## DanYo (Jun 30, 2007)

Best of Luck, my good buddy … be strong


----------



## jack1 (May 17, 2007)

You may also have to avert your eyes when your wife or other pretty woman comes within view to keep the rate down for a few weeks… ;o)

Good luck and may God Bless.


----------



## dustyal (Nov 19, 2008)

I suppose you'll be telling them what exotic wood to use for the pacemaker case? Best wishes… I know these things are routine now a days… and you'll be up and about in no time… but take it easy on the recovery…. it's amazing to find out all the urgent issues that can actually wait… The pacemaker will do wonders for you… it's the other body parts that'll wear out next. Uh, that roof can wait… being up high is more dangerous than the procedure.

Later… we'll be thinking of you…


----------



## cabinetmaster (Aug 28, 2008)

Good Luck Karson. We got you in our prayers oh buddy. Glad the master is doing the procedure…..LOL
We'll be looking forward to your posts. Oh by the way….............You changing your name to BIONICKARSON.
........................................LOL


----------



## Bovine (Apr 15, 2009)

Good luck Karson, you'll be in my prayers. From what I hear, the glue-up after the surgery isn't bad, but the clamps are a bugger!

Do what the doc tells you to do. We'll be waiting to hear from you.


----------



## HeirloomWoodworking (Feb 28, 2008)

Best of wishes on your procedure, and wishing you a quick recovery.

You have many friends here and you shall be in all of our prayers
Trev


----------



## Chipncut (Aug 18, 2006)

My two sons, then teenagers helped me do some roofing once, & laid a bunch of crooked ones,

but the weather got too cold to go straighten them, so I put it off until spring.

I forgot all about it, so it couldn't have bothered me too much.

I've since redid the roofing.


----------



## AzChiefFan (Apr 16, 2009)

Best of luck and my prayers are with you and your family.


----------



## Radish (Apr 11, 2007)

Add one more lumberjock who will have you in his prayers. See you back here soon, in fine fettle.


----------



## eagle124 (Dec 17, 2007)

Hey Karson, Welcome to the bionic group here on LJ's…......there is more here than you might think…Already said prayers for you and family….but more will come….....and may God bless you REAL good.


----------



## depictureboy (Jun 5, 2008)

Hey, I dont know if you are going to salisbury, my wife works in the OR there, so ill have her pop in if you are there….just lemme know and you'll be in my prayers


----------



## SST (Nov 30, 2006)

Good luck. From what I know from a close friend who had the same procedure, it's not a real big deal. She's had one for a bunch of years now, and she still runs about 12 miles per week, so it won't keep you from the shop, I'm sure. -SST


----------



## majeagle1 (Oct 29, 2008)

Good luck Karson and keep up the good spirits…..........We'll look forward to seeing your projects back online later down the road.


----------



## bayouman (May 13, 2008)

Karson - take care of yourself and do as the docs say. Can't wait for your first post telling us that you're back in the shop and feeling great.


----------



## woodsmithshop (Sep 10, 2008)

wishing you a speedy recovery, good luck, need you back here to keep Odie in line.
Smitty


----------



## Karson (May 9, 2006)

My surgery is scheduled for Dover Delaware. And I'll be here keeping everyone in line. Except maybe Odie. I think he's a free wheeler and no one can point the direction that he should go.


----------



## gagewestern (Mar 24, 2009)

GOOD LUCK brian


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

will be thinking of you…matt


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

Karson, I can tell you that we all will be thinking about you tomorrow and that I wish you and your family nothing but the best. I will be praying for a swift recovery and hope that you get back into your normal routine as soon as you are able.

Keep us posted on your progress following the surgery. If you have to give up welding and heavy lifting at least you can still keep your fingers moving over the keyboard.


----------



## Marc5 (Apr 1, 2009)

Good Luck - You will be in our prayers


----------



## clieb91 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good Luck Karson, Be watching for ya to be home.

CtL


----------



## jeffthewoodwacker (Dec 26, 2007)

Karson, best of luck and god speed with your surgery and recovery.


----------



## JonJ (Nov 20, 2007)

Karson, I'm a little late (as usual) But as so many others said, you'll be in my prayers and I wish you a speedy recovery!


----------



## pyromedic602 (Feb 20, 2008)

Karson, I hope all goes well for you. You will be in my prayers.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery, you'll be in my prayers! I know what the doc means about the idiots on the road. I almost got me one Sat. We were taking our tractor down to the Tree Farm. I was towing the trailer with my Ford F-250. A car was signaling to make a turn in next lane. An idiot in one of those tiny little plastic SUVs started to slow behind him; at the last possible second, he decided to change into my lane. I couldn't have missed him by more the a foot or two!! These clowns need a basic physics class in drivers taining! 10 tons of steel and iron vs. 65# of plastic and fiberglass, guess who wins??


----------



## TraumaJacques (Oct 25, 2008)

Good luck.


----------



## davyjones (Jan 11, 2009)

Good luck Karson. You are in my prayers. Looking forward to to seeing the new and improved Karson back on here.


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Best wishes for today, Karson, and for a very speedy recovery! Michael C.


----------



## trifern (Feb 1, 2008)

Wishing you a successful operation and a speedy recovery.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

Get well soon Karson we need your knowledge and wit here.


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

*Karson, I heard that !*


----------



## odie (Nov 20, 2007)

I posted a bunch of comments and moved this way back. This bring it to the front where it belongs.


----------



## Splinterman (Mar 13, 2009)

All the best from - "Down Under" - karson.


----------



## waroland (Oct 5, 2007)

Best wishes. I have a bunch of screws in my neck but not elsewhere yet. So far none have come loose. Keep us posted on your progress.


----------



## dennis (Aug 3, 2006)

Take care of yourself.


----------



## Dusty56 (Apr 20, 2008)

Get some rest , Lord knows you could use a little time off . I hope to hear that all went well today for you : )


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

Looks like you just might be able to take it from 19924 posts to 30000 posts in a very short period of time! Good luck with your recovery!


----------



## dustygirl (Mar 11, 2008)

Best wishes for a speedy recovery Karson.Good luck.


----------



## bowyer (Feb 6, 2009)

Good luck Karson!! I'll be adding my prayers with the others for a speedy and full recovery!!

Rick


----------



## mrsawdust (Aug 19, 2008)

Karson,
best wishes….......

mike


----------



## matt1970 (Mar 28, 2007)

thinking of you tonight…hope it all went well…


----------



## barcroftdj (May 8, 2009)

Karson,

Wishing you a great procedure and speedy recovery. May you feel 20 years younger and operate 10 times faster but first make sure you run your new equipment through the correct break in procedures.

Derrick


----------



## Grumpy (Nov 9, 2007)

Sorry to hear you are not well Buddy. good luck with the procedure & get well soon.


----------



## Hrolfr (May 12, 2008)

Karson,

I really don't know you very well but I send my best wishes for you that you procedure went smoothly and your recovery is swift and full. Please heed the Drs warnings and ease back into your projects… I missed toy night or two now.. is much better then rushing it and cause more missed toy nights later…. or even the loss of you at toy nights altogether… please becarefull. You seem from what I have read to be a good soul and this world needs as many folks like you as we can get and as long as we can have ya….....

Wow I can be morose at times…. sorry….. please get well soon you are in my thoughts.


----------



## LocalMac (Jan 28, 2009)

Robojock! Maybe you can get them to put a Crafstman or DeWalt sticker on it. Hope everything goes well with a speedy recovery.


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

Waiting to hear, waiting to hear, waiting to hear… Karson! leave those nurses alone and get back on the LJ site!


----------



## gfixler (Feb 21, 2009)

Hey Karson,

Just read this one, and I wanted to say I hope you're doing well and on the road to full recovery soon! Hurry back!


----------



## Abbott (May 10, 2009)

Hey Karson…could you hurry up home from the hospital please? I want to hear how the nurses err…I mean you are doing!! God bless sir.


----------



## chriswright (Nov 13, 2008)

I hope everything went well in surgery. If it's any consultation, I have a 93 year old retired Air Force guy with a pacemaker who comes in and works at the shop most days. So, you'll be in good company.


----------

